# Bought my self a cheap MMA inverter from aliexpress



## kolbroshop (Jan 26, 2022)

I bought a cheap welder for small jobs in the homeshop. I made a little unboxing and testing video, so if someone is interested here it is 




maybe it helps someone who is in a need for such thing. I am opened for questions....


----------

